# en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki down ???

## Schnulli

Hallo,

gibt es Probleme mit der Wiki?

wir bekommen von mehreren IP´s seit Tagen die selbe Fehlermeldung (Proxy und ohne)

```

ERROR

The requested URL could not be retrieved

While trying to retrieve the URL: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel

The following error was encountered:

    * Connection to 207.98.216.138 Failed 

The system returned:

    (110) Connection timed out

The remote host or network may be down. Please try the request again.

Your cache administrator is root.

Generated Fri, 18 Mar 2011 19:11:42 GMT+1 by xxxxxxxx.xxxx.xxx (squid/3.0.STABLE20) 

```

----------

## MarcenX

Hab grade nach geschaut, bei mir gehts auch nicht.

----------

## cloudcode

ich erreiche die Seite ebenfalls nicht!

hätte mir doch die, jetzt benötigte ,Dokumentation audrucken sollen   :Sad: 

----------

## astaecker

Im IRC Kanal steht, dass der Server aktualisiert wurde und die Updates erfolgreich eingespielt wurden.

----------

## andi_s

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> Im IRC Kanal steht, dass der Server aktualisiert wurde und die Updates erfolgreich eingespielt wurden.

 

in welchem IRC Kanal und auf welchem IRC Server?

----------

## astaecker

Steht doch alles im Wiki!   :Wink: 

Ansonsten: Server: irc.efnet.org, Kanal: #gentoo-wiki

----------

## mcimaster

Weiß jemand wie lange der Server down bleibt? Seit zwei Tagen läuft nichts mehr, und Dokus werden ja dringend benötigt.  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

gentoo-wiki.com ist ein ewige Baustelle, siehe z.B. auch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-713124.html

Da gab es auch mal Bestrebungen für ein eigenes (deutsches?) Wiki oder?

Was ist daraus eigentlich geworden? Vlt. kann ja mal jemand der sich auskennt was dazu sagen.

----------

## cryptosteve

Es gab schon so viele Bestrebungen, zuletzt auch für ein offizielles internationales Wiki (mit verschiedenen Lokalisierungen) .. schlussendlich ist aber alles unterwegs verreckt oder eingeschlafen.

Daher bleibt gentoo-wiki.com irgendwie doch eine der wenigen Anlaufstellen, auch wenn die dortigen Informationen vielfältigst zwischen "gerade noch ok" über "nicht mehr ganz taufrisch" bishin zu "grob fahrlässig" sind.  :Smile: 

----------

## mcimaster

Echt schlimm das ganze... Ich kenne mich mit den Gentoo Strukturen nicht aus, aber kann man irgendwo gegen die Verantwortlichen abstimmen oder Kritik üben? Das wird langsam lästig.

lg

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi mcimaster.

Ich würd nicht gleich mit der Holzhammermethode kommen, bewirkt i.d.R. doch eher nur das Gegenteil   :Wink: 

Auf der diesjährigen FOSDEM hat das Gentoo-Urgestein (NeddySeagoon) und einige Entwickler überlegt und diskutiert was man so alles tun könnte um Gentoo populärer zu machen...

Vielleicht solltest du die Herren mal darauf aufmerksam machen, dass eine gute, aktuelle, strukturierte, und vor allem auffindbare Dokumentation dazu beitragen könnte.

Vielleicht greifst du oder ein anderer das mal auf.

Ich hab mir auf der Veranstaltung ja schon mit allerlei ketzterischem Gedankengut den Mund verbrannt...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Und um sowas triviales wie Dokumentation kümmert man sich das dev ja nur ungern   :Laughing: 

Grooß,

Andy.

----------

## cloudcode

boh nervt gentoo-wiki  :Sad: 

wartungsarbeiten, etc sind sinnvoll, 

aber könnte man nicht bitte eine kleine Nachricht schalten, wie: 

Wegen Wartungsarbeiten voraussichtlich bis Mittwoch 12:00 down.

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.

Oder ist der Volumentarif für März überschritten worden  :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und um sowas triviales wie Dokumentation kümmert man sich das dev ja nur ungern  

 

Das wird vor allem dadurch zum Problem, dass dev in gleichem Zuge nur ungerne Non-Devs an der Doku stricken lassen möchte. Der Aufruf zur Mitarbeit am offiziellen Gentoo-Wiki war gross, aber als sich plötzlich Helfer gemeldet haben, haben einige Devs lieber abgewunken.

----------

## py-ro

Was ich gut finden würde, wäre ein Projekt wo Dokumentationen eingereicht werden könnten und dann Korrektur gelesen werden, ein Ablaufdatum erhalten, bis zu dem entweder der Artikel überarbeitet werden oder zumindest erneut bestätigt werden muss.

Man könnte dann den einzelnen "Artikeln" eine gewisse Wertung verleihen von "Ungetestet/Unbestätigt" über "logisch geprüft" bis "Aktuell und Problemlos einsetzbar".

Die Einstiegs-Hürden müssten trotzdem sehr gering sein, es sollte dann auch möglich sein z.B. per E-Mail einfach mal einen Code-Schnippsel einzureichen, der dann quasi Adoptiert wird.

Es müsste auch von vornherein eine Schnittstelle geben, mit der alle Inhalte jederzeit kopiert werden könnten um ein einfaches verschwinden zu verhindern.

Aber das Problem wäre hier wie so oft die nötige Manpower zu bekommen, wobei ich nicht einmal Korrektoren sondern eher Leute die die Plattform tatsächlich nutzen und "Artikel" schreiben.

Py

----------

## skybon

Ich kann seit letzter Woche in Wiki nicht eintreten. Wann wird das Wiki wieder an sein?

----------

## cryptosteve

skybon,

what about http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/?

----------

